# Having a sad day....



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldenangels*

Goldenangels

My heart goes out to you-I feel your pain. Molly is just beautiful.
My Hubby and I lost our two dogs Snobear (Samoyed) and Smooch (Golden Ret.) last year-Snobear on March 27 and Smooch on Dec. 7.

Because of all the things you said about Molly, we were so empty and lonely, we got two other dogs right away. Their names are Tucker and Tonka and yes, we still MISS SNOBEAR and SMOOCH everyday and there is still sadness, but having Tucker and Tonka to take care of and play with helps more than you can ever imagine.

It is true when you open your heart again it will get broken, but I would rather go through the heart break of losing another, than to never have that joy, love, companionship, again. 

I really HOPE THIS HELPS you somewhat!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bumping*

bumping up for more support for GoldenAngels.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I've never lost a dog before, Tucker and Reece are my first two in my whole life (mom never wanted dogs)

So I can't really say I know how you feel, but my thoughts are with you.

I think in time you'll know when you're ready to get another dog.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Molly was a very beautiful girl and it is obvious how very much you loved her. It is because of that enormous love the two of you had that you should not close yourself off from the possibility of another--Molly would not want you to be so alone. While it sounds so trite, time does alot to take the edge off of the grief and hopefully you will one day be able to open your heart to another. You will not be replacing Molly in your heart, only adding another. 

Someone on here once posted the following and it is so true: _"Love is giving someone the power to hurt you terribly" -- I feel this way about Murphy sometimes. I love him so much and he means so much to me and he gives me so much.... sometimes I am scared that I have given that power to an animal who I know will not live as long as I will._

So many of us know and share your pain and I am sure all of us who have lost have thought this same thought; however, for me it is worse thinking of living without the love of a dog. I know that as long as I am able, even knowing how much it is going to hurt when I have to say goodbye, there will always be dogs in my household.

Many warm thoughts and prayers going out to you right now. It WILL get easier.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

The hole they leave when they go is gigantic... but it is so much smaller than the love they give when they're here. Everybody who loses a dog fears losing another one and feeling that unbelievable hurt and pain. But, if we did not feel that unbearable suffering with their passing I think we would be much worse off. In one instance it would be because we truly did not love the dog we had.... in the other instance it would be because we never had a dog to love to begin with.

Bringing another dog into the house after one passes is not a sign of disrespect as so many people seem to think. I've always viewed it is a sign of great respect and adoration. To me buying another dog says "I hurt, but you were worth it. And, though we had our ups and downs, the ups outweigh the shoes you ate"


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

GoldenAngels

I agree so much with what Jealous1 and Braccarius said!
Opening your heart to another dog is no disrespect to the baby you have lost, it is honoring their memory.


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the support and caring words.
It is so comforting to talk to others who truly understand
the empty heart we have when our babies leave us.
I have so much to work through and I know it all takes time.
We have talked about loving a new puppy..perhaps it 
is the first step to healing....but still so scary.
Thank you all!
Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen

We are all here for you and know so well what you are going through.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Molly was beautiful! I am so sorry for your loss. I understand what you're going through. We lost Teddy in October. Since then I've been through times where I truly want another golden to love, and then I'll have a dream of Teddy. I'd wake up feeling guilty and with a hole in my heart. But if anything, I think these are signs from our babies, telling us that it's okay to love another, and that they will always be with us.

I know that I'll never be love another golden like I loved my Teddy. Each love is special and unique, just as with people. But to never let another golden into your life is to deprive yourself of something so beautiful, so kind, so never ending. I will take the years of unconditional love even if it comes with pain, for it is that pain, that reminds us just how much we loved them.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss...it is heartbreaking...I know, I have been there 3 times...such an emptiness, a hole is left in our beings that at times we dont know if we can go through it again. But for me, getting another golden helped to fill the hole, that void. I miss my girls and think of them every day, but I love the two I have now and I try not to think of the end of the story, just the journey and living every day with these wonderful loving creature. I think we are all better people having had a golden in our lives.
One day you may decide to get another, then you will see that you do not forget or replace the golden angel that has passed, but more you are honoring the love that you have for them.
Once again you will be with your Golden Angels at the Rainbow Bridge...they are happily waiting for you.
Again, I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Molly


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

How long was it until you brought home another golden to love?
When we lost our Abbie in 2005 to lymphoma at age 7--I brought 
Molly Marie home after 3 weeks. Looking back I remember 
being so overwhelmed-so guilty-
as though I wasn't able to grieve for Abbie.
But--that little baby Molly won my heart...she was so special--she had health issues her whole life that I accepted and treated as each appeared. But losing her so suddenly within a weeks time..and only at 5 yrs old..has really knocked the wind out of me. 
I never dreamed I would have only shared life with her for 5 yrs.
So, now I am scared to love another--but all of you have 
reminded me of how Molly wouldn't want me to
be lonely and sad. 
I truly want to believe and know she is watching out for me.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

When the time is right, Molly will guide you to a new golden to love. I've seen it happen so many times. Don't push yourself to get another golden; things will fall into place when it's time. And yes, Molly will help you 'find' the perfect dog to carry on her love of her family.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

sorry for your loss, I totally understand.
I think the time will come when you'll be ready. It might be too soon to even start thinking about it. I think you miss them forever - but the sadness goes away and the happy things you remember come back. 

The gift of having them is the endless love they have - but in having them we know the time is limited. Maybe if you decide not to get another Golden - you can volunteer or foster for awhile with a rescue. Sometimes just being around those Golden faces helps.

The sadness does go away - but I don't think you ever stop missing them. Sounds like Molly was one special pup.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldenangels*

Goldenangels

You are so right, Molly would want you to be happy and to love again.
The love we have for each of our babies, is so different, so special-they never replace one another.
You asked how soon we got another dog: for Ken and I we still had our Smooch after Snobear went to the bridge and we found a Samoyed, 8 mos. old, that needed a home in KY and drove there and back in one day, 14 hour round trip to get Tonka. It was 27 days after Snobear went to the Bridge.
With my sweet Golden Girl Smooch, it was almost instantaneous. I was going to adopt another Golden Ret. Girl from As Good As Gold in Illinois and I remembered that someone had posted on here in GOLDEN RETRIEVER CASES, about a male Golden 2 years old that needed a home. I emld. the man and we arranged an appt. to bring our Tonka along to meet Tucker.
Smooch went to the Rainbow Bridge on Dec. 7th and Tucker came to live with us on Dec. 8th. 
Ken and I still miss and love our Snobear and Smooch so very much, but Tonka and Tucker have filled our lives with love and laughter once again.


----------



## mypuppybella (Nov 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Molly was beautiful. My heart goes out to you. Rest in Peace little girl. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

When I lost my Golden Angel Sandy I waited a year before I got Misty...once I got Misty I felt that I had waited too long...After Riley passed 1/12/2010 I got Holly a month later. It felt so good to have two dogs again.... I missed having a dog for so long after Sandy went to the Bridge, I wish I hadnt waited so long to get Misty...
Riley died unexpectedly at the age of 7 she was fine when we wok up in the morning on 1/11/10 and by 2:45AM 1/12 /10 we had no choice but to let her go the the Bridge. Its just hearbreaking to lose our beloved dogs....
You will know when the time is right...good luck to you and again Im so sorry for your loss


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

When you decide you're ready, there's lots of young pups in need of homes on Petfinder.

For instance this pretty boy:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Cincinnati, OH | Canyon

Or (not purebred but STILL CUTTTTEEE!)
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Bethel, OH | Winnie


----------



## Mayas way (Jan 23, 2011)

*the divine M's*

My favorite dog growing up was named Molly, a yellow lab and so sweet. It's been 40 years since she left and I miss her still. Sue had a yellow lab pup when we married---Mandy, a great dog who blessed our house and the fields for 13 years. So the girls are M's, and our 4 year old Maya carries it on.
Mandy did the bridge in '05, and we were devastated. A friend (with 2 goldens) consoled me with "all great dogs' spirits simply transfer to the next one." He had his own problems when their last one passed...I reminded him of what he told me. He advised "gee, that's a bit profound for me!". Maybe it was the dog spirits talking. Or Molly, there always.
The whole grief thing with a great dog is really tough. We were going to wait, and were approached by a friend with a sponsored GR "in trouble". Casey needed much work (which was actually therapeutic for me), and indeed had that "look" of ancient spirits. Or something. So glad Casey got me back in the fields again.....I needed that (and him). ~Dave


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Molly, so many of us have been through what you are now going through - and the pain and hurt of losing them is so very hard. We lost our first dog, Kelly in 1992 and there is still not a day goes by when I don't think of her, and miss her as I do of all of our other dogs.

Letting another dog into your lives and hearts is as others have said honouring Molly's memory, and will in no way replace her in your hearts - they find another place there to settle.

I hope that your happy memories of Molly will help you through this hard time

Run free Molly and sleep softly


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Molly and Abbie.
Rest in Peace, sweet girls!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I haven't read your story before, but oh how sad to lose both girls so young.

I so understand your hesitation. October was such a bad month for me. I lost my beloved 22 year old Arab gelding on October 15th(Friday), one week later(next Friday) almost to the minute I lost my adored 14ish Copper very suddenly and one week later(next Friday) I lost my favorite aunt.

I wanted a young horse since I also fear losing them (dogs and horses). I bought a sweetheart of a trail horse yesterday and rode more today than I have since Cotton died. "Ranger" is 13ish. I tried the youngsters, but he is the one I needed right now. I finally feel some healing coming on.

the pain and grief wouldn't be so huge if the love we shared wasn't too. I hope you can soon remember the good times with less pain.:smooch:


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you all! 
Your kind words and encouragement have shown me 
the "light at the end of the tunnel".
I am finding we all share a common bond. 
Not just in our grief for our babies we've lost, 
but in our true love of goldens themselves.

Dave--(Mayas Way)--THANK YOU for that quote you posted...
*"all great dogs' spirits simply transfer to the next one."*
I have it here by my computer...I keep reading it over and over.
It is wonderful! 
Just the medicine I needed.

I want to share a pic of Molly. 
She is sharing a doggy birthday cake with her friend Baxter. 
It was taken about 4 years ago...and it always makes me smile.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

What a beautiful picture of Molly on her birthday!

I am so glad that Dave's quote has helped you-I think it is a wonderful quote and so very true.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*"all great dogs' spirits simply transfer to the next one."*
That is a wonderful quote.

The picture of Molly is adorable. What a sweetheart.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

When I adopted Tucker, it was at the "turn" when my Frazier really started to be and look sick. I refused to even want to truly bond with him at first. I felt like Frazier would hate me and die more quickly If I dare love another. As it turned out, in the 2 1/2 months that Tucker and Frazier were brothers and shared a home, they actually shared so much more. Frazier showed Tucker the ropes, put him in his place as to the rules of the house. Every time Tucker got into trouble, and had to go to crate for time out, Frazier followed him, and lay in front of his crate in support. Now that he is gone from his physical body, I feel and see him everyday in the "little" things that Tucker does that are SO just like Frazier. As I type this, Tucker is laying down on the rug below me, in EXACTLY the same sleep pose that Frazier did. I am taken aback many times daily at the resemblence of little things Tucker does. I know that through those little things, that my Frazier is here with me. All those times he lay with Tucker, he was teaching him all those important little things that he knew I loved, and he makes sure that Tucker shows me everyday. Take Comfort in my words. NO ONE loved their dog more than I loved mine. He's only been gone 2 weeks today. My heart aches, but my soul is full because he lives within me, and has given me such a precious gift in Tucker. Your Molly will do the same for you. She Loved you so much, and she would want you to honor that lvoe, not by grief, but by love. ((( Hugs to you)))


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*The Last Will and Testament of An Extremely Distinguished Dog*

Molly was such a beautiful girl! Your love for her is evident in every word of your writing about her. And her love for you shows in her eyes.

When American playwright Eugene O'Neill lost his beloved Blemie, he wrote a lovely tribute: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill

In the dog's words, "I ask my Master and Mistress to remember me always, but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to them in time of sorrow, and a reason for added joy in their happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause them pain ... One last request I earnestly make. I have heard my Mistress say, 'When Blemie dies we must never have another dog. I love him so much I could never love another one.' Now I would ask her, for love of me, to have another. It would be a poor tribute to my memory never to have a dog again. What I would like to feel is that, having once had me in the family, now she cannot live without a dog!"

Love takes courage, but without it life is an empty desert. 

I hope you will be able to share your heart with another loving Golden soon and take comfort in another special life, perhaps one you are able to save.

Big hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping us for sweet Molly Girl.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Molly, RIP sweet girl.

The way I choose to look at it is that the love they have given us outweighs the pain of their loss. So many joyful memories to fill our hearts until the day we see them once again.

It is not easy but does soften with time. I lost my heart girl almost 11 yrs ago and not a day goes by I do not think of her. I recently lost my boy Tucker in September, a truly remarkable dog and best friend a guy could ever have. I miss him so, it hurts.

Tucker came into my life a month or so after Deardra passed, it was fate. Fiona came into my life only 3 weeks after Tucker passed, I believe it was fated to be once again.

Keep your heart open to love again. It is scary to do I know. Someday I hope you get to experience the love and joy shared between you and another friend, with the spirit of those before carried on by him or her. I believe we honor our beloved friends by welcoming another into our lives, the time that passes till that happens is different for everyone.

Peace be with you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you've had 2 very early and tragic losses with Abbie and then beautiful Molly. I think that the fear, deep pain and awful loss are so normal. The guilt in allowing another one into your heart is normal as well. We've only lost one golden boy, Golda and he was quite old at almost 17 years old. Obviously not a premature loss, but it did hurt awful. We still have Max 13 1/2 and Di 11 1/2. Golda raised them when we adopted them as puppies. I think where I'm trying to go with this is that all of these painful feelings that you have show such a great love of the 2 special kids that you lost Molly and Abbie. But should you try again, your odds are pretty good that you could have a much longer soulmate to shower your love on. It takes longer for some people to get to the point to be able to fall in love again. To feel so much love and pain in loosing them, shows that you have a great capacity to love and give a wonderful life to a lucky golden child.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------

